# Is there another one coming



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

No that is the placenta. There shouldn't be any more babies. Cute little one that she had already!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wrong here is a second sack now whats this????


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Post a pic of the next thing


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

The placenta is many sacs, but posting a pic would be helpful.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I think ur right was just freaking out came home and heard area coming in the field
O yea big black buck is what she had so looks like just one


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Yep. Def placenta.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree and the size of the kid says, 1 is what she has.  Congrats


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I asked the same question w/ my first kidding. It was a single doe & that sack had me convinced there was another!!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well she ended up spitting out 3 sacks

But she is doing fine









And the kid is running around already


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute.


----------

